# dal momento che era sposato, le dedicava solo alcuni ritagli di tempo



## Elianor

¡Hola a todos!

Como podría traducir al español la expresión italiana "ritagli di tempo"?

Por ejemplo: "Como era casado, le dedicaba solo su [¿recortes de tiempo?]"

Muchas gracias de antemano, siempre sois muy amables!


----------



## Tomby

Elianor said:


> ¡Hola a todos!
> 
> Como podría traducir al español la expresión italiana "ritagli di tempo"?
> 
> Por ejemplo: "Como era casado, le dedicaba solo su [¿recortes de tiempo?]"
> 
> Muchas gracias de antemano, siempre sois muy amables!


Ciao!
"Como era casado, le dedicaba solo *su tiempo libre*".
"Como era casado, le dedicaba solo *sus ratos libres*".

 *nei ritagli di tempo* = a ratos perdidos [Dizionario bilingue Collins].
"A ratos perdidos" = "a ratos libres".
TT.


----------



## Neuromante

Sería "como *estaba* casado"


----------



## Elianor

Neuromante said:


> Sería "como *estaba* casado"


Uff...
Lo de ser/estar no voy a entenderlo nunca.


----------



## 0scar

"Como *era*  casado le dedicaba a su amante solo sus ratos libres"
"Como *estaba*  casado con María entonces...."

_Ritagli di tempo_ se podría traducir como_ retazos de tiempo _ para usar con una intención poética.


----------



## Tomby

0scar said:


> _Ritagli di tempo_ se podría traducir como_ retazos de tiempo _para usar con una intención poética.


 
Lo siento pero no es así.


----------



## Tomby

Neuromante said:


> Sería "como *estaba* casado" _Tienes toda la razón, Neuromante. Cuando respondí no presté atención al verbo *estar*. _


 
No obstante el verbo _*ser*_ se puede usar en este caso de acuerdo con el *D.P.D.* Ver el punto 2 del verbo _*estar*_. Pone los siguientes ejemplos: _Pedro *está* viudo_ (estar) y _Pedro *es* viudo_ (ser).
Ejemplos idénticos a _Pedro *está* casado_ (estar) y _Pedro *es* casado (ser)_. La explicación está en el enlace mismo. Todo depende de cómo se considere al sujeto de la acción.

Elianor, no te preocupes porque este error es subsanable. Contrariamente, seria grave si dijeras "_estoy cacereña_" en lugar de "_soy cacereña_" tal como indica el D.P.D. ¡Ya quisiera conocer yo el italiano como tú conoces el español!
¡Un saludo a ambos!
TT.


----------



## VRF

En esta frase, NO se puede usar el verbo "ser" sino que tiene que usarse "estar".

El verbo "ser" se usa para indicar una condición atemporal, una característica o cualidad propia del sujeto.
Por ejemplo: "Pedro es guapo": significa que él es así simpre, que nació guapo, que es una característica o cualidad suya.

Ahora bien, si entra en juego un matiz temporal o circunstancial, se usar "estar".
Por ejemplo: "Pedro está guapo". Se entiende que Pedro no es necesariamente guapo pero que hoy, por la razón que sea (ha ido al barbero, se ha puesto un traje, está más moreno, etc...., etc...) hoy, o en estas circunstancias, está guapo.

Volviendo a nuestro caso, se puede decir "Pedro es viudo", pero sólo cuando se menciona como un estado atemporal, por ejemplo, al mencionar su estado civil. Pero en tu consulta, interviene un matiz temporal y por lo tanto debes usar "estar". En efecto, es cuando Pedro estaba casado, que sucedían estas cosas, es decir en un momento dado, no de forma genérica. De forma general, cuando tengas un nexo de temporalidad (cuando, antes, depués, etc..., se usa el verbo "estar")


----------



## Tomby

¡Buenos días VRF!
Es verdad que normalmente usamos el verbo *estar* en este tipo de frases tal como le he indicado a Neuromante, pero he querido indicar, de acuerdo conel D.P.D., que también cabe la posibilidad de usar el verbo *ser* en ciertos casos.
Por ej., si me preguntan "¿eres casado?", respondo "sí, soy/estoy casado" (puedo utilizar ambos verbos). Al contrario, si me preguntan "¿con quién estás casado?", debo responder "estoy casado con Lola" (no puedo utilizar el ver _ser_).
No es tan fácil como parece, de ahí las quejas de Elianor.
¡Saludos!
TT.


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, Tomatossals: Me parece que en el post de VRF queda claro que en este caso no se puede usar "ser". 
Tampoco creo que se pueda preguntar "¿Eres casado?"
"¿Estás viudo?" o "¿Eres viudo?" sí. En el segundo caso se sobreentiende que es un estado circunstancial, pero el matrimonio no se considerada una circunstancia "del momento", salvo que la intención sea meterse por medio y llevarse a una de las partes del mismo.


----------



## VRF

Cierto, sin duda el uso de ser y estar constituye una de las mayores dificultades de aprendizaje para los extranjeros.... ¡Ánimo, Elianor!


----------



## chlapec

Yo sí creo que se puede emplear el verbo ser. Es menos común pero, a mi entender, es perfectamente válido.
"Como Pedro era casado" equivale a decir "como Pedro era un hombre casado". Es un caso de elipsis.
El DPD dice que es válido, yo lo he escuchado, leído y dicho, otros hispanohablantes son de mi opinión.


----------



## Tomby

Volviendo a la pregunta inicial:


> Como podría traducir al español la expresión italiana "*ritagli di tempo*".


 
"...le dedicaba solo *su tiempo libre*".
"...le dedicaba solo *sus ratos libres*".

 *nei ritagli di tempo* = a ratos perdidos [Dizionario bilingue Collins].
"A ratos perdidos" = "a ratos libres".
TT.


----------



## VRF

Es indiferente, puedes utilizar tanto "sus ratos libres" como "su tiempo libre". Quizás, pero sólo es una cuestión de apreciación personal, "sus ratos libres" transmite una idea de mayor desinterés hacia su amante, relegada a un menor entretenimiento. En efecto, para mí, la palabra "ratos" transmite un matiz de "tiempo sin importancia, no determinado, más vago, menos importante, etc... Por ejemplo, cuando dices, "Voy a pasear un rato", no dices "voy a pasear un tiempo". 

Sin embargo, tengo otra duda, motivada por la preposición "in", en "nei", ¿cuál es el verbo en italiano? o mejor ¿cuál es la frase completa en italiano"?


----------



## chlapec

Tombatossals said:


> Lo siento pero no es así.


 
Siempre es mejor razonar, sobre todo cuando se afirma algo taxativamente.

Por ejemplo, a mi no me parece tan desacertado:
Al ser un hombre casado, sólo le dedicada (no sabemos a quien) *su tiempo sobrante*. Un *retal* es el sobrante de una tela. Y *retazo* puede usarse como sinónimo de retal. Por lo tanto, utilizar la expresión *retales o retazos de tiempo *en sentido figurado o poético puede ser admisible. ¿Por que no?


----------



## Elianor

Bueno ¡Gracias a todos!

Lo que me consola es que esto de ser/estar es un argumento sobre el cual no estais de acuerdo tampoco vosotros de lengua materna


----------



## Elianor

VRF said:


> Sin embargo, tengo otra duda, motivada por la preposición "in", en "nei", ¿cuál es el verbo en italiano? o mejor ¿cuál es la frase completa en italiano"?



Toda la frase en italiano es: "Però, dal momento che era sposato, le dedicava solo alcuni ritagli di tempo".


----------



## VRF

Ahhh, ok. Mi duda era porque al principio habías puesto "*nei* retagli di tempo". 

Pues nada, como tú prefieras "retazos de tiempo" o "retales de tiempo (más literario y más fiel al texto original y, por lo tanto, probablemente más conveniente), o "ratos libres" o "tiempo libre" (más común y corriente).

En cuanto a lo de "ser" y "estar", he encontrado una web donde lo explican de forma bastante esquemática y resumida. Pero, como verás, en algunos casos, también depende de la intencionalidad del hablante....
http://www.escuelai.com/gramatica/ser-estar.html


----------



## Tomby

Tombatossals said:


> Lo siento pero no es así. (Respuesta a Oscar)





chlapec said:


> Siempre es mejor razonar, sobre todo cuando se afirma algo taxativamente.
> ...


Sí, es verdad, pero no sé porque extraña razón soy demasiado escueto en las respuestas. Tal vez porque tendemos a dilatarlas demasiado y el final, por lo general, no tiene ninguna relación con el tema inicial. Que conste que no me estoy refiriendo a este hilo ni a otro en concreto, pero sí de forma generalizada.
Por tanto, te pido disculpas a ti y a Oscar por haber sido tan escueto en mi respuesta #6. Yo sólo quería decir que _retazos de tiempo_ no lo he escuchado en mi vida y no sé hasta que punto se puede decir, es posible que en la América hispana sí. No lo sé.
Y ya que me he salido un poco del contexto general, aprovecho para decir que aquí entran muchísimos estudiantes y estudiosos que lo que buscan es una respuesta exacta, clara, concisa y sin ambigüedades, al menos es lo que a mí me pasa. De momento lo consigo gracias a vuestras colaboraciones aunque me consta que otras personas no.
¡Saludos a todo el foro!
TT.


----------



## VRF

Ya sé que la red recoge de todo, incluso a veces las sandeces de la gente. No obstante, si escribes "retazos de tiempo" en la barra de búsqueda de google, encontrarás "201.000" entradas y 48.100 para "retales de tiempo". Si la expresión no fuera correcta, sin duda serían muchos errores, ¿no crees?  Por cierto, si lo miras, verás que muchas páginas son españolas.


----------



## Tomby

VRF said:


> Ya sé que la red recoge de todo, incluso a veces las sandeces de la gente. No obstante, si escribes "retazos de tiempo" en la barra de búsqueda de google, encontrarás "201.000" entradas y 48.100 para "retales de tiempo". Si la expresión no fuera correcta, sin duda serían muchos errores, ¿no crees?  Por cierto, si lo miras, verás que muchas páginas son españolas.


Gracias por el mensaje. Yo aquí doy por zanjado el tema. Solo decir, por ejemplo, que "_en olor de multitudes_" hay quien dice que es incorrecto, que lo correcto es decir "_en loor de mult_itudes". Yo ni entro ni salgo. Sabes cuántas páginas web aparecen en Google de la primera expresión? Ni más ni menos que 376.000.
Ciao!


----------



## 0scar

Harto de estar harto, ya me cansé , desde ahora, cuando me digan "en América quizás sí, pero no en España ", retrucaré con un "en Catalunia, en Galicia, en la Vascongadas, quizás no, pero sí España...". 
 ¡Hombre!,  si es que siempre me corren con la mismo y yo sí soy  castellano hablante "nativo".


----------



## Neuromante

Bueno, gente calma. Mil veces he recordado que no se puede hablar de español de un lado o del otro del Atlántico. O se habla de español -Y dejamos fuera los localismos (Que no le harán ningún bien a los italoparlantes) y los errores (Que no todo lo que llamamos "En mi ciudad se dice" es correcto- o empezamos a explicar en que barrio de que ciudad de que nación se usa.


Y usar Google como "ejercicio de opinión" me parece un disparate. Lo siento si alguien se molesta, pero es así.


----------



## chlapec

VRF said:


> Ya sé que la red recoge de todo, incluso a veces las sandeces de la gente. No obstante, si escribes "retazos de tiempo" en la barra de búsqueda de google, encontrarás "201.000" entradas y 48.100 para "retales de tiempo". Si la expresión no fuera correcta, sin duda serían muchos errores, ¿no crees?  Por cierto, si lo miras, verás que muchas páginas son españolas.


 
Atención, peligro. Quiero llamar vuestra atención sobre el tema de las búsquedas en Google. Es MUY frecuente (y desconozco el motivo) que la primera ventana de resultados nos indique un número de entradas mucho mayor que el real. Para verificar si el resultado es correcto es preciso hacer clic sobre el número de la última página que se indica en la parte de abajo, ¡a veces repitiendo la operación hasta 3 o 4 veces! En el caso que nos ocupa, haciendo esto se obtiene que, realmente, son 230 las páginas que contienen "retazos de tiempo" y 90 las de "retales".
Dicho esto, creo (diría más, estoy convencido) que las búsquedas en google, sobre todo cuando van bien dirigidas, se emplean los filtros oportunos y se analizan con un mínimo de detalle, son muy útiles a la hora de discutir sobre aspectos de traducción.

Neuromante, yo, en concreto, no me molesto, simplemente pienso, como tú de mi, que te equivocas.


----------



## VRF

Querido Neuromante:

Discrepo de tu opinión en el sentido de que sí existen términos y expresiones empleadas Y CORRECTAS en determinadas regiones y/o países, que NO se emplean, NI se reconocen en otros. Y esto sucede en TODAS las lenguas; en castellano, francés, inglés E ITALIANO, por lo que no creo que nuestro amigo que ha hecho la consulta se haya extrañado lo más mínimo.

Y sí, creo que es importante reconocerlas y diferenciarlas, para poder adaptar su empleo en función del público al que van dirigidas. Por ejemplo, no se me ocurre emplear el verbo "coger" en su sentido castellano para una traducción para Méjico. De igual modo y a raiz de una discusión de la semana pasada, aún cuando en América digan "manejar el carro", en España preferimos "conducir el coche". Usar indistinctamente una u otra expresión otorgará al texto un aire diferente, "extranjerizado", en ambos casos y por lo tanto, inadecuado en el ámbito de una traducción.

Por otra parte, efectivamente, la red recoge todo lo que en ella se cuelgue y, por lo tanto, es obvio que existe en ella un sinfín de errores, etc... y no debe usarse como referencia. No obstante, se presupone, o debería presuponerse, por lógica numérica simplemente, que si hay un gran número de entradas que recogen una misma expresión o vocablo, éste debería de existir o al menos ser reconocido y usado de forma genérica. 

Obviamente, hay excepciones, (por ejemplo, lo miles de laísmos que nos invaden por todas partes) y claro, hay que tener cuidado con ellas, y manejar esta posible herramienta con sumo cuidado. Pero creo que al hacerlo profesionales en letras y/o nativos, no debería haber problemas. También es importante tener en cuenta la procedencia o webs en las que aparecen esas entradas; está claro que unas ofrecen bastante más confianza que otras.


----------



## Neuromante

VRF said:


> Querido Neuromante:
> 
> Discrepo de tu opinión en el sentido de que sí existen términos y expresiones empleadas Y CORRECTAS en determinadas regiones y/o países, que NO se emplean, NI se reconocen en otros. Y esto sucede en TODAS las lenguas; en castellano, francés, inglés E ITALIANO, por lo que no creo que nuestro amigo que ha hecho la consulta se haya extrañado lo más mínimo.
> 
> Y sí, creo que es importante reconocerlas y diferenciarlas, para poder adaptar su empleo en función del público al que van dirigidas. Por ejemplo, no se me ocurre emplear el verbo "coger" en su sentido castellano para una traducción para Méjico. De igual modo y a raiz de una discusión de la semana pasada, aún cuando en América digan "manejar el carro", en España preferimos "conducir el coche". Usar indistinctamente una u otra expresión otorgará al texto un aire diferente, "extranjerizado", en ambos casos y por lo tanto, inadecuado en el ámbito de una traducción.


Por favor, no uses mayúsculas. Se utilizan para indicar que estás gritándo(le) a la persona a la que te diriges.


Por otro lado ¿Puedes explicarme en qué discrepas?
En ningún momento he puesto que sea correcto lo que se diga en un lugar en detrimento de otras formas. Y ese "ningún momento" lo hago extensivo a todos y cada uno de mis post en este foro. Pero no todo lo que se da por  "correcto" lo es: No lo es ningún anglisismo, ni lo es laísmo que nombras -Al margen de que todos los laístas argumentarán cualquier cosa con tal de justificarse. Es evidente que en todas partes se dicen cosas que *no* son correctas y no tienen nada que ver con localismos ¿O vas a decir que todo lo que se diga es correcto por el simple hecho de ser dicho?




¿Alguno se toma la molestia de ver esas páginas de Google que usan como argumento? Por que yo sí lo hago y muchas veces son citas unas de otras (Con lo cual no contarían más que como una) o el contexto no tiene absolutamente nada que ver, una vez incluso resulto que las tres primeras páginas del listado eran todas páginas en inglés. Pero no suelo ponerlo, me limito a señalar que Google no es de fiar.


----------



## VRF

Perdona Neuromate, no quería "gritarte". El uso de mayúsculas ha sido simplemente para recalcar esas palabras.

Por otra parte, creo que ha habido un malentendido, pues creía haber comprendido que defendías un idioma único e idéntico cuando decías "no se puede hablar de español de un lado o del otro del Atlántico". 

Un saludo.


----------



## Neuromante

Vale.

Es que me parecía raro que pusieras lo mismo que yo pero dijeras que discrepabas. Aunque te advierto que sí que defiendo un idioma único, lleno de localismos: Todo localismos.


----------



## honeyheart

El problema en usar "retazos de tiempo" como equivalente de "ritagli di tempo" es que la expresión en italiano tiene significado propio, mientras que en castellano no quedaría claro su sentido:

*ritaglio* s.m.
fig. _r. di tempo_, il poco tempo lasciato libero dal lavoro

Mi traducción de la frase sería:

"Però, dal momento che era sposato, le dedicava solo alcuni ritagli di  tempo".
"Pero como estaba casado, sólo le dedicaba un poco de su tiempo libre."

P.D.: 





VRF said:


> (por ejemplo, los miles de laísmos que nos invaden por  todas partes)





Neuromante said:


> Al margen de que todos los laístas  argumentarán cualquier cosa con tal de justificarse.


No se olviden del leísmo y los leístas.


----------

